# 6 foot build - tropical community tank



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

New tank arrived last week so I spent the weekend building. As I said in my intro post, scaling up to a 6 foot tank felt like a real challenge so while I had ambitions to create terraces, I decided to start with something a little simpler. 

The dream is for it to be quite heavily planted and occupied by schools of smaller fish (tetras, cherry barbs, corys). A large bristlenose, an angel fish and a couple of lively odessa barbs will also be moving across from their current tank.

Thank you to those who've posted pictures on how to use cardboard or other options for setting up different substrates. I wanted to experiment with different substrates (and also use up materials I already had!) to create an interesting tank floor. Not sure I'm entirely pleased with the result but it was fun working on the technique.

Now for the difficult bit - staying patient while the tank cycles!

There are three large java ferns and two anubis to move over from my current tank to supplement the plants already moved across, and I'm weighting the wood with a jar and a bag of pebbles. And that old jar and a couple of fake plants are there because I read that borrowing items from current tanks will speed up the bacteria colonisation. They may not stay.

Comments on the aquascaping would be welcome (gently please, this is my first attempt at planning from scratch!)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wicked tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Purdy! Can't wait to see the pics after the tank is established!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah!you better keep us up dated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank looks very nice!
I don't see any filter in it though?Are you running a filter?
Some of the media from your exixsting filter will help with cycling.
Have you added a source of ammonia?
You could just move your existing fish and filter over to new tank and increase stocking slowly(a couple fish a week) if you have not dosed with ammonia.


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

There is a very large filter, it's just the tubing (at back right of tank) is still so new it's see-through!

Moved some fish in and some media across yesterday, fish still OK today, so am encouraged to do as you suggest and move fish (and media) across from current tank to new one in stages. Next move will have to wait until next weekend though, as week days are a bit busy!

Wood is still weighted down, not sure how long it'll take to be properly waterlogged but when I tested today it floated. Bag and jar of pebbles will be staying as anchors for a while.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh thats what that bag was i saw.smart idea.


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

After a month of waiting for the tank to cycle, fish have finally moved in.

They're rather camera shy but now calling this aquarium home are: 1 angel fish, 1 mature bristlenose, 4 cherry barbs, 8 odessa barbs, 5 corys and 3 clown loaches.

They seem to have settled well and are proving endlessly fascinating. As I explain to friends and family who question the idea of a 6 foot tank in the living room, while other people have wide-screen TV, we have a wide-screen aquarium!

The plants have given the tank some height, which is good, and I'm looking forward to them growing and maturing (this is a low tech tank, so might take a little while). The wood was weighted down for a month, but now doesn't need help to stay where it is put. The only slight problem is that one piece of wood is leaching tannin so the water isn't crystal clear, but that will solve itself over time.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking nice. I bet your fish probably appreciate the tannins.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That tank looks nice.


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Update - 6 foot build tropical community tank*

Three months after initial set up, and this tank is settling in well. The plants are growing into a jungle (mainly java fern and val, with some wisteria introduced recently) and the small community of fish that moved from the small tank has been joined by several new tank mates.

Filter (nautilus 2700), lights and heaters are all performing well, and apart from a touch of algae it's been smooth sailing so far. The algae I hope to solve just by reducing the time the lights are on (it's summer here in the southern hemisphere so the tank is getting a lot of natural light).

The inhabitants were shy when I took the photo, but calling the tank home are:
6 clown loaches (I suspect / hope I'll have a loach tank in a decade's time!)
8 odessa barbs
7 congo tetras
9 neon tetras
4 cherry barbs
1 large angel fish
1 large bristlenose
8 corys (variety of bronze, shwarzi and peppered)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Tank looks great Liz! Are you using any fertilizers?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice looking tank, I'm jealous !!, I'm sure when the plants grow out you will have your own jungle.
Nice job....


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

No fertilisers at this stage - I've never used them so all advice welcome. 

I'd like to try a wider variety of plants, but java fern and val are reliable and give good cover while I experiment with more sensitive plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking real good!
Nice stocking also.
Love the clown loaches.
I just got my second bag(1lb) of dry ferts in around 2 years!They last along time and are very affordable.There are a couple different kinds but I still use the easiest to apply and cheapest;
PMDD Pre-Mix | Green Leaf Aquariums
If you get them I have directions since they don't supply them.
Have you considered Roseline sharks?A school of 6 would be a great addition!They are very peaceful and active(got 12 in my 180).


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Coralbandit - let me order some and then I'll take up your offer of directions. 

Roseline sharks look beautiful (have just looked them up). I'll have a word with my very helpful LFS and see what they can do. My only concern is overstocking the tank - although there would definitely be room for these!


----------



## johnnyringo791 (Dec 19, 2014)

Liz, sounds amazing! Hoping you post some more pictures soon. All the old ones show up as "missing image" for me!  lol. Must be that I'm a noob to the site. Hahah


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Really a nice tank. I love wood in a tank, especially a bigger one. It draws the eye.


----------

